# Hooking up new zenbot



## Jake00 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi guys, Just got a 2448 zenbot. I've got everything assembled but have a couple questions. 

It looks like the serial cable connects the controller to the gantry ?? But wires come out of the gantry, what are these for? 


Of the 8 computers at my house, the only one w a parallel port had no psu, hard drive, or Ram. So that's out....

Can I use a sub to parallel cable? Or is expansion card a better route?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Congratulations on your new machine.

If your computer does not have a parallel port your cheapest option is to buy a parallel port card and install it. Most people think (mistakenly) that a serial to USB cable will work but they are wrong. The control software needs to take control of the timers of the computer and USB just does not allow this.

Another possible solution would be to add a motion control card like a Smoothstepper. While this solution is more expensive it would give better smoother signals and will work with modern computer.

Here is an article that may be helpful. Motion Control - THE MAKERS GUIDE

Bill


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Jake00 said:


> It looks like the serial cable connects the controller to the gantry ?? But wires come out of the gantry, what are these for?


From the gantry you could have limit switch wires along with wires from the Z and X stepper motors.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm still trying to figure out my ipad


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> I'm still trying to figure out my ipad


you're a candidate for a palm pilot too...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I gave my I-phone back and went back to my old Blackberry.

HJ

different generation


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

still have my older than dirt flip phone...
no games...
no internet...
doesn't take messages...
no texting...
no nothing...
a stromberg carlson is more advanced...

I likeit...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

would that be a downdraft?


----------



## Jake00 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks bill, I ordered a card off amazon (big suprise, no one locally had a. Parallel port card..lol)


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> you're a candidate for a palm pilot too...


I don't even know what a palm pilot is...unless it is one of those remote control things that you use to fly a model plane.


----------



## MsEvette (Sep 25, 2014)

Jake, were you successful in getting your new Zenbot to operate correctly? I found the instructions that came with the machine complete, but only after I reread them a couple times. And after I swopped the cables (at the serial ports on the controller) for the 2 Y-axis motors because they were labeled wrong. So far I've been pleased with my machine. I just know that I could easily push it too hard if I'm not careful.


----------

